# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Iran is so beautiful- look at these pictures- Why kill these people for a few $$ ??

## InLoveWithRon

This is a 70 page thread I found of GORGEOUS pictures of beautiful Iran.. Alot of people will be blown away to see that Iran is not just a sandy place in the middle of nowhere with camels roaming around like the american media portrays..

And there's pictures of the kind, beautiful women that are there.. And alot of pictures of their normal street life which is sophisticated...  I live about 3 miles from an Iranian neighborhood here in Canada, and I can solemnly swear that Iranians are some of the most honest, kindest, giving, friendliest, funniest, clairvoyant, cleanest, mature, gentlest, intelligent, outgoing, most beautiful people I have ever met..  All the redeeming qualities humans wish to achieve. People make the misconception that they are arabic  but they are not.. These people are Persians, not arabs... The vast majority of Iranians are white... 90% of Iran are descendants of Europe..

Take a long hard look at this long thread, and please don't just look at the pictures on the 1st page, but view the many gorgeous pictures throughout the entire 70 page thread.. Take a good look at the people we will be killing recklessly like animals--  Look at these people in the eye and tell me how you feel about causing extreme suffering to these people, and children  who have done nothing to you and me-

Iran pics here--  The Landscape and the Iranian people are gorgeous !

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718


Please view the hundreds of gorgeous pics on that entire 70 page thread, many of them ground level pictures of normal everyday streetlife.. ....   It makes me angry to no end that America will be responsible for the slaying and maiming of hundreds of thousands of these beautiful people, and be responsible for the utter destruction of their beautiful land all in the name of oil and opening world central banks there.. All in the name of dollars- pathetic..  What have we become? .. I am so ashamed to have lived in the United States.. I am So ashamed to be a citizen of the USA.,.- .. Some of those beautiful Iranian women could very well be our wives if we knew them.. Persian women are some of the most beautiful and kindest women in the World..  Please view all of the amazing pictures of Iran and their peoples in that thread.. Then tell me how you feel about this impending vicious war that will kill hundreds of thousands, and permanently injure hundreds of thousands more Iranians, and destroy their loving families...


.

----------


## UK4Paul

Yes, it looks beautiful.

----------


## Give me liberty

Very beautiful indeed.
To bad those neocons at sean hannity  dont understand the feelings.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

Here's another big multi page thread with better Iran pictures..  Look how modern and clean Iran is !!  We have been brainwashed by the media..   WOW !!!  Iran's AWESOME !!

Start looking at the pictures at about halfway down the 1st page down to the bottom.. Amazing !!  Then look at the tons of pictures in later pages of the thread too !!      Sweet

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226146


If that's the "axis of evil" then what the $#@! is beaten down ugly Detroit ???  haha

The following page  is a sweet page too.. You can see their stores selling Christmas stuff and Iranian Santa Clauses handing out candy canes to kids   .. These people are just like us, You have to see it to believe it-- 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=226146&page=6


.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

And this is a 4 page thread of beautiful Kish Island off the coast of Iran in the Persian gulf.. It is very bright and beautiful.. They even have a seaworld there with performing dolphins called "Dolphin Park" , gorgeous beaches and reefs etc.,. Heck, it looks better than Greece!!  And I love the restaurant in the mountain at the bottom of the page..  cool !!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=223500

And the media makes the persian gulf look so gloomy and hazy when they shoot video there.. LOL..  Look how beautiful Iran's Kish island is in the persian gulf..  No wonder the american news censors it and tries to make it look gloomy when it really isn't gloomy at all..  Iran's gorgeous..

.

----------


## SeanEdwards

America is an equal opportunity bomber. We bomb ugly countries and beautiful countries. We bomb everybody, because we don't discriminate. That's how inclusive we are.

----------


## shasshas

*EXACTLY* 

please preserve diversity and Beauty foor our children

or else it will be _VERY BORING_

----------


## InLoveWithRon

Here's some absolutely breathtaking pictures of Iran's beautiful countryside..  All these pics are of the countryside....  Oh My God.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=221738

Holy $#@! that's nice..  Just stunning..  Sickly mindblowing..



.

----------


## DAFTEK

I almost feel like moving there, that is a beautifully country, and beautifully people!  Some of those girls are HOT  I had a very good friend in NYC who was a computer engineer who was from Iran and was the nicest guy i knew. We need to donate more to RP and push threw these war monsters at Fox news bush lovers!

----------


## InLoveWithRon

anotg

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> I almost feel like moving there, that is a beautifully country, and beautifully people!  Some of those girls are HOT  I had a very good friend in NYC who was a computer engineer who was from Iran and was the nicest guy i knew. We need to donate more to RP and push threw these war monsters at Fox news bush lovers!


Yeah, Iranian girls are hot ! Just do a search for them....  And If you thought the last country side pictures were nice, get a load of this true  beauty !!  Including the largest sea forest in the world.. Look at this!!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=221738&page=2


Holy $#@!balls that's nice..  Simply Stunning !!!!  Those pictures right there are  so beautiful they made my eyes water..   I $#@!ing hate America for wanting to destroy that..


.

----------


## asgardshill

Look at all those pretty shiny swords in the hands of those rugged looking Islamic extremists.  Aren't they masculine and brave?  Pay no attention to the gays and children about to lose their heads to those shiny swords - they brought it on themselves, being the gays and children they are and all that.  Just a few more shiny sword swings (SWISH SWISH!) and Iran won't have any more gays or children - isn't that nice?

----------


## InLoveWithRon

I hope you're being sarcastic asgardshill..  Iranians don't go around chopping their own peoples'  heads off..

If you believe that, you have been brainwashed..   Which is the equivalent of your head being chopped off since you don't use it.

.

----------


## NocturnalC

Yeah, Iran definitely has some really good looking women.  Definitely my type.  Damn our country to hell if they drop bombs on them for our government's agenda.

----------


## Ginobili

GD it... now I know where I want to move. Thanks for making me WANT to put my self in the nuclear targeters site...

though I must admit, a nuclear death isn't all that bad, as long as your in the blast zone. Fast.

----------


## asgardshill

> I hope you're being sarcastic asgardshill..  Iranians don't go around chopping their own peoples'  heads off..


You may be right.  I think the prevailing method of execution for being gay in Iran is hanging, not beheading.  Now other high crimes and misdemeanors such as adultery, drug trafficking, speaking out politically, and knocking over a candy store when you're 14 might incur the wrath of the swordsman ...

http://www.hrw.org/english/docs/2005.../iran12072.htm




> If you believe that, you have been brainwashed..


I guess Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch have been brainwashed too. 

http://www.amnestyusa.org/By_Country...3&n2=30&n3=922 




> Which is the equivalent of your head being chopped off since you don't use it.
> 
> .


You have to have a head in the first place to get it chopped off.  Which would leave you out because human feces are pointed on both ends.  No head OR tail - just one long ... fece.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> Yeah, Iran definitely has some really good looking women.  Definitely my type.  Damn our country to hell if they drop bombs on them for our government's agenda.


Here's some youtube's of beautiful Iranian women that will make you happy to be a man-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjhPZ...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_UPa...eature=related

WOW huh???  $#@!ing gorgeous..  They just have a natural beauty about them. And every one of them is clean. Always clean, lookin sharp and vibrant..

I spent a few summers in Montreal.. The city is mostly women.. Maxim magazine rated Montreal as 5th for most beautiful women in the world (for a city).. It's no coincidence that there's a large Iranian population in Montreal..

Let me tell you, these Iranian women are perfect.. Supermodel hot.. Their eyes just blow you away man..  What dreams are made of..  Quite a few Iranians are natural blonde's too.. Many people don't believe that but it's true..


.

----------


## Tratzman

Maybe some of our taxpayer dollars should go towards an exchange program between Iran and the U.S.A.  We could send 100 families over there and they could send 100 families over here for a period of time.  Each family would make a journal or log of their experiences and report it to national T.V. audiences in both countries.

I bet there wouldn't be many hostilities between the two countries after this took place!

----------


## asgardshill

> Here's a youtube of beautiful Iranian women that will make you happy to be a man-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_UPa...eature=related
> 
> WOW huh???  $#@!ing gorgeous..
> 
> I spent a few summers in Montreal.. The city is mostly women.. Maxim magazine rated Montreal as 5th for most beautiful women in the world (for a city).. It's no coincidence that there's a large Iranian population in Montreal..
> 
> Let me tell you, these Iranian women are perfect.. Supermodel hot.. Their eyes just blow you away man..  What dreams are made of..  Quite a few Iranians are natural blonde's too.. Many people don't believe that but it's true..
> ...


Why haven't you moved there yet?

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> Why haven't you moved there yet?


There's a ton of hottie Iranian women where I am in Canada.. Namely Toronto and Montreal..  But I'd love to visit Iran someday if conditions are stable...  I visited the United Arab Emirates and it's like no place on earth as far as architecture.. However it's a desert region..

Iran is only 20% desert.. It's 50% green mountain region and 30% farmland.

Iran may possibly be the most beautiful country in the world.  Did you bother to see the many links I posted proving that ?? 

.

----------


## Ginobili

> Why haven't you moved there yet?


Damn man, your on fire today

----------


## NocturnalC

> Here's some youtube's of beautiful Iranian women that will make you happy to be a man-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjhPZ...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_UPa...eature=related
> 
> WOW huh???  $#@!ing gorgeous..  They just have a natural beauty about them. And every one of them is clean. Always clean, lookin sharp and vibrant..
> 
> I spent a few summers in Montreal.. The city is mostly women.. Maxim magazine rated Montreal as 5th for most beautiful women in the world (for a city).. It's no coincidence that there's a large Iranian population in Montreal..
> ...


Agreed.  Thanks for sharing.  I guess I need to move to Montreal.  *looking for new job*

----------


## asgardshill

> There's a ton of hottie Iranian women where I am in Canada.. Namely Toronto and Montreal..  But I'd love to visit Iran someday if conditions are stable...  I visited the United Arab Emirates and it's like no place on earth as far as architecture.. However it's a desert region..
> 
> Iran is only 20% desert.. It's 50% green mountain region and 30% farmland.
> 
> Iran may possibly be the most beautiful country in the world.  Did you bother to see the many links I posted proving that ?? 
> 
> .


You still haven't answered my question - I'll answer yours when you answer mine.  Why haven't you moved there yet if its so great?

----------


## InLoveWithRon

I think alot of countries are great.. I am well travelled.. That doesn't mean I can move far away with strong family ties here in North America.

.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> Agreed.  Thanks for sharing.  I guess I need to move to Montreal.  *looking for new job*


I have a personal photo album (online) with about 700 pictures of Montreal..  From well known landmarks to street life to night life to many pictures of the gorgeous women in the city  etc..  PM me if you want me to give you the link to the album..

I probably have the best collection of Montreal pictures online. I spend 4 months a year there.  Montreal, during the summer, is the best place to be alive..  No city comes close to it in North America.. Montreal is even better than Europe in some ways.

.

----------


## asgardshill

> Damn man, your on fire today


Nah, just getting a bit tired of seeing savage murder and medieval brutality "talked up" like it was Disneyland here on the Ron Paul forums.  A Purdey fowling piece goes for $25,000 and has exquisite inlaid engraving on the receiver and barrel, but it can still kill you just as dead as that $150 Mossberg 500 you got at Wal Mart.

----------


## Jason T

All those pictures are of terrorists and terrorist hide outs, we need to increase the economic sanctions.

I mean, John McCain told me so - so it must be true.

----------


## Victor

> Nah, just getting a bit tired of seeing savage murder and medieval brutality "talked up" like it was Disneyland here on the Ron Paul forums.  A Purdey fowling piece goes for $25,000 and has exquisite inlaid engraving on the receiver and barrel, but it can still kill you just as dead as that $150 Mossberg 500 you got at Wal Mart.


Who are the savage killers, what nation is most brutal on the face of the earth at the moment due to their government?

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...19104169&hl=en

Educate yourself.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

Here's a nice little 5 minute youtube of beautiful Iran..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkkt7...eature=related

Let's hope it stays that way for the 70 million inhabitants who occupy Iran..

.

----------


## traitorist

> Nah, just getting a bit tired of seeing savage murder and medieval brutality "talked up" like it was Disneyland here on the Ron Paul forums.


sounds like US policy to me.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

here's a good 8 minute youtube of Iran..  The last half of it is mostly Iranian women in bathing suits  ..  They look mega yummy.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-BEx...eature=related


.

----------


## asgardshill

> Who are the savage killers, what nation is most brutal on the face of the earth at the moment due to their government?
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...19104169&hl=en
> 
> Educate yourself.


Do YOU live in the US, cynically reaping its benefits while trashing it on the Internet?  If so, then go ahead and follow ILWR to sunny Iran then and see what a REAL murderous regime is like.

----------


## asgardshill

> sounds like US policy to me.


When was the last time that the US state executed somebody for being gay?  For speaking out at a political rally?  For being a mule for drug smugglers?  I'm quite sure you can rattle off those statistics for me, so snap to it.

(I WILL give full marks for accuracy in user names in your case).

----------


## werdd

it's amazing the picture the media has painted of the middle east, it is far more beautiful than where i live in west texas.

----------


## dougkeenan

It's very beautiful.

----------


## traitorist

> When was the last time that the US state executed somebody for being gay?  For speaking out at a political rally?  For being a mule for drug smugglers?  I'm quite sure you can rattle off those statistics for me, so snap to it.
> 
> (I WILL give full marks for accuracy in user names in your case).


United States' led mass killings and executions of innocent people practicing their way of life, good, bad and ugly, happens every day in Iraq. 

thank you for the full marks in accuracy in user names. it is derived from a combination of traitor and terrorist, and is used to describe those in power in Washington D.C.

----------


## asgardshill

> United States' led mass killings and executions of innocent people practicing their way of life, good, bad and ugly, happens every day in Iraq.


Really?  The US is lining up Iraq's version of P-FLAG against walls and shooting or hanging them?  Well post some proof then - we'd all be fascinated to see this horrible sight.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> Really?  The US is lining up Iraq's version of P-FLAG against walls and shooting or hanging them?  Well post some proof then - we'd all be fascinated to see this horrible sight.


Oh please.. It was just documented by experts that the US killed well over 150,000 Iraqi's since the war started, most of them innocent civilians and children.. And don't forget that close to a million that died when Bush senior imposed sanctions on Iraq for 10 years because the people couldn't get basic medical supplies and other basic needs .. Many of those close to a million killed were children..  Suffering needless deaths..

Nevermind the fact that the US is the only country ever sick enough to drop agent orange on people ( Vietnam), thousands upon thousands of tons of it!!!   And the US is the  only country insane enough to ever drop atomic nuclear bombs on a city full of innocent civilians (Japan)..  Not once, but Twice !

And ever hear of operation northwoods? Heck, I can go on and on..

Get over yourself.

.

----------


## traitorist

> Really?  The US is lining up Iraq's version of P-FLAG against walls and shooting or hanging them?  Well post some proof then - we'd all be fascinated to see this horrible sight.


your petty arguments and trolling are going down in flames. murder, torture, war and genocide is now something both American and Iranian governments have in common, not to mention both of their propensities to fan the flames of war under the name of their Gods and their religions, fueling their hate for people of differing races and religions.

we are virtually identical in that respect.

i don't share your American patriotic blindness.

----------


## Victor

> Do YOU live in the US, cynically reaping its benefits while trashing it on the Internet?  If so, then go ahead and follow ILWR to sunny Iran then and see what a REAL murderous regime is like.


No, I do not. I live in Sweden, a country that has been neutral for 200+ years. And we have our own benefits. It's quite lovely here, is it in US nowadays?

All I am saying, is that take a look at your own backyard, what your government has done to the world before you start judging other countries, and what they want to do. A good start would be that video I linked too. 

And I am pro-america, otherwise I wouldn't be here supporting Ron Paul.

----------


## MysteryGuest

I think any debate on which government is works, the U.S. or Iran using murder, abuse of power, and denial of civil liberties is bound to be a race to the bottom.  In the end, neither one will come out looking good.

IIRC, this thread started out talking about the natural beauty of Iran and some of the people who live there and how it would be a shame to bomb it for money, power and oil.  I don't see how you see an endorsement of bad government policies from that, asgardshill.

I'm betting that probably no one is going to say that the government in Iran is great.  Like most governments in the world it's murderous, criminal, corrupt, and oppressive, but that doesn't mean that the place isn't beautiful.  (or that the women aren't HOT  )

----------


## partypooper

> This is a 70 page thread I found of GORGEOUS pictures of beautiful Iran.. Alot of people will be blown away to see that Iran is not just a sandy place in the middle of nowhere with camels roaming around like the american media portrays.


how is that relevant for anything? you could have gotten great pictures of hot women and nice architecture from nazi germany as well. while i think our foreign policy is very foolish, your pictures do not prove anything of the sort.

besides, there is no one single thing that the "american media" portrays.

----------


## partypooper

> No, I do not. I live in Sweden, a country that has been neutral for 200+ years. And we have our own benefits. It's quite lovely here, is it in US nowadays


as far as i am concerned, it beats life in sweden by a big margin. the cause of all our problems is precisely that we are moving in the direction of sweden.

----------


## Victor

> as far as i am concerned, it beats life in sweden by a big margin. the cause of all our problems is precisely that we are moving in the direction of sweden.


Is that an educated opinion or a personal belief?

As far as I know, taken that I visited the states more than once. The living standard is pretty much the same. Life in general, is probably better here in Sweden though, since the Northern European societies function a bit differently.

----------


## asgardshill

> Oh please.. It was just documented by experts that the US killed well over 150,000 Iraqi's since the war started, most of them innocent civilians and children.. And don't forget that close to a million that died when Bush senior imposed sanctions on Iraq for 10 years because the people couldn't get basic medical supplies and other basic needs .. Many of those close to a million killed were children..  Suffering needless deaths..
> 
> Nevermind the fact that the US is the only country ever sick enough to drop agent orange on people ( Vietnam), thousands upon thousands of tons of it!!!   And the US is the  only country insane enough to ever drop atomic nuclear bombs on a city full of innocent civilians (Japan)..  Not once, but Twice !
> 
> And ever hear of operation northwoods? Heck, I can go on and on..
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> .


To boil your reply down to its component level:

*OPERATION NORTHWOODS!
OPERATION NORTHWOODS!
OPERATION NORTHWOODS!*

"Experts", eh?

You are referring to the _Lancet_ report, aren't you?  That oft-discredited liberal piece of European crap?  But go on believing tissues of lies - it just makes my time here more entertaining.

And puleeeeze - the federal government in general and DoD in particular game and model every possible war scenario under the sun (and even many that wouldn't be possible even if we were all living on Arcturus III).  If you want to become outraged by egregious waste of taxpayer dollars, THAT'S where you can start and keep some semblence of credibility.

Operation.

Northwoods.

NEVER.

ACTUALLY.

HAPPENED.

And, if you don't like the US, you should leave, and take a few other bedwetters with you.  I'll even kick in a couple of old United Airlines drink coupons for your trip (better check the expiration on them though) - how fair is that?

----------


## asgardshill

> your petty arguments and trolling are going down in flames. murder, torture, war and genocide is now something both American and Iranian governments have in common, not to mention both of their propensities to fan the flames of war under the name of their Gods and their religions, fueling their hate for people of differing races and religions.
> 
> we are virtually identical in that respect.
> 
> i don't share your American patriotic blindness.


Then why aren't you trashing Ron Paul Is My Little Snookums and a few others for making Iran sound like Paradise on Earth?  Nice little double standard you've got going there, traitorist.

----------


## asgardshill

> I think any debate on which government is works, the U.S. or Iran using murder, abuse of power, and denial of civil liberties is bound to be a race to the bottom.  In the end, neither one will come out looking good.
> 
> IIRC, this thread started out talking about the natural beauty of Iran and some of the people who live there and how it would be a shame to bomb it for money, power and oil.  I don't see how you see an endorsement of bad government policies from that, asgardshill.


I'll remember that the next time I see you engaged in a scholarly discussion about the brilliance and genius behind Hitler's Autobahn system in the 30s and 40s.  And I'm sorry that some innocent cute puppy dogs and kitty cats undoubtedly got killed in the Dresden bombings too.

----------


## scipio337

> I'll remember that the next time I see you engaged in a scholarly discussion about the brilliance and genius behind Hitler's Autobahn system in the 30s and 40s.  And I'm sorry that some innocent cute puppy dogs and kitty cats undoubtedly got killed in the Dresden bombings too.


They did?  Well then, I'm against it!  The US Hegemon shouldn't be wasting bombs on puppies and kittens, when there are soooo many oil-rich countries that threaten our Zionist masters!!

----------


## asgardshill

> They did?  Well then, I'm against it!  The US *Hegemon* shouldn't be wasting bombs on puppies and kittens, when there are soooo many oil-rich countries that threaten our Zionist masters!!


Ah, another Orson Scott Card fan.  You have good taste.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> To boil your reply down to its component level:
> 
> *OPERATION NORTHWOODS!
> OPERATION NORTHWOODS!
> OPERATION NORTHWOODS!*
> 
> "Experts", eh?
> 
> You are referring to the _Lancet_ report, aren't you?  That oft-discredited liberal piece of European crap?  But go on believing tissues of lies - it just makes my time here more entertaining.
> ...


Oh boy are you ever stupid.. Operation Northwoods is an official US document that was found in 1997 when the US gov't pulled out the Kennedy assassination records..

And secondly, many government officials have admitted it's authenticity.. furthermore, it was a document to stage a terrorist attack on US soil killing innocent american civilians. hijacking planes, and deflecting the blame on Cuba.. And to stage a "terror  campaign onto the american public..

Every member of the joint chiefs of staff agreed to the proposal.. For crying out loud they admitted it later on, and their signatures are on the documents..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Northwoods


.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> how is that relevant for anything? you could have gotten great pictures of hot women and nice architecture from nazi germany as well. .


Well that's a ridiculous thing to say considering Iranian women are known worldwide as being beautiful..  And German women are not..  I don't even know why you bother responding if you can only muster cynical comments..

And my comments on Iran are entirely relevant as I have gotten to know a ton of Iranian people as I live close to a neighborhood that has over 200,000 of them..  They are awesome people and are nothing like the west portrays them to be..

.

----------


## Paulbot_9876

> This is a 70 page thread I found of GORGEOUS pictures of beautiful Iran.. Alot of people will be blown away to see that Iran is not just a sandy place in the middle of nowhere with camels roaming around like the american media portrays..
> 
> And there's pictures of the kind, beautiful women that are there.. And alot of pictures of their normal street life which is sophisticated...  I live about 3 miles from an Iranian neighborhood here in Canada, and I can solemnly swear that Iranians are some of the most honest, kindest, giving, friendliest, funniest, clairvoyant, cleanest, mature, gentlest, intelligent, outgoing, most beautiful people I have ever met..  All the redeeming qualities humans wish to achieve. People make the misconception that they are arabic  but they are not.. These people are Persians, not arabs... The vast majority of Iranians are white... 90% of Iran are descendants of Europe..
> 
> Take a long hard look at this long thread, and please don't just look at the pictures on the 1st page, but view the many gorgeous pictures throughout the entire 70 page thread.. Take a good look at the people we will be killing recklessly like animals--  Look at these people in the eye and tell me how you feel about causing extreme suffering to these people, and children  who have done nothing to you and me-
> 
> Iran pics here--  The Landscape and the Iranian people are gorgeous !
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718
> ...


because people dont got the balls to stand up here and stop them from doing so....there is your answer....your part of the problem if you dont make a stand......

----------


## asgardshill

> Oh boy are you ever stupid.. Operation Northwoods is an official US document that was found in 1997 when the US gov't pulled out the Kennedy assassination records..
> 
> And secondly, many government officials have admitted it's authenticity.. furthermore, it was a document to stage a terrorist attack on US soil killing innocent american civilians. hijacking planes, and deflecting the blame on Cuba.. And to stage a "terror  campaign onto the american public..
> 
> Every member of the joint chiefs of staff agreed to the proposal.. For crying out loud they admitted it later on, and their signatures are on the documents..
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Northwoods
> 
> 
> .


1. Anybody using a Wikipedia article to buttress a point in a debate is an idiot.  You can change a Wikipedia article, I can change a Wikipedia article - that's kinda the point.

2. When did Operation Northwoods actually get executed?  Dates, please.

----------


## partypooper

> Well that's a ridiculous thing to say considering Iranian women are known worldwide as being beautiful..  And German women are not.


pictures of beautiful women can be obtained in every country, regardless of what an average woman there looks like. so even if that were true (i don't know if it is, and i don't care) your pictures do not prove that point. 

but let assume that you did prove the point that iranian women are beautiful. then what? iran shouldn't be bombed because of _that_? so if somebody shows up with pictures of iranian women who are fat and have pimples, we will have more reason to go there?




> And my comments on Iran are entirely relevant as I have gotten to know a ton of Iranian people as I live close to a neighborhood that has over 200,000 of them..  They are awesome people and are nothing like the west portrays them to be...


i don't know what you are talking about. there is no such thing as "the west" and its well-defined portrayal of iran. there are individuals saying different things about it (yours being one of many freely expressed points of view).

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> 1. Anybody using a Wikipedia article to buttress a point in a debate is an idiot.  You can change a Wikipedia article, I can change a Wikipedia article - that's kinda the point..


you're an idiot.. I am not basing it on wikipedia.. I threw that in your face because you don't know you mouth from your ass when you speak..  

There is tons of evidence out there and books written about it.. And plenty of quotes from top government officials in those publications..  Go look it up


.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> even if that were true (i don't know if it is, and i don't care) your pictures do not prove that point. 
> 
> but let assume that you did prove the point that iranian women are beautiful. then what? iran shouldn't be bombed because of _that_? so if somebody shows up with pictures of iranian women who are fat and have pimples, we will have more reason to go there?.


Where did I once say that people with pimples should die?

What rock did you crawl out of with such a dumb reply?

I simply stated that Iran has a beautiful country because they do. And stated they have beautiful women because they do.. And most Americans just don't know about that because they don't..  Why the $#@! are you drawing conclusions from that ? Because there's no reason to..

.

----------


## asgardshill

> you're an idiot.. I am not basing it on wikipedia..


Reduced to personal attacks, eh?  Did I somehow "make" you use Wikipedia as a reference in your own post?  

I accept your surrender.  Do better next time.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> Reduced to personal attacks, eh?  *Did I somehow "make" you use Wikipedia as a reference in your own post?* .


Did I make you so uneducated about the facts? Nope. You did that to yourself..

.

----------


## partypooper

> Where did I once say that people with pimples should die?
> 
> What rock did you crawl out of with such a dumb reply?
> 
> I simply stated that Iran has a beautiful country because they do. And stated they have beautiful women because they do.. And most Americans just don't know about that because they don't..  Why the $#@! are you drawing conclusions from that ? Because there's no reason to..
> 
> .


this is not a forum on tourism and you yourself tied the alleged looks of iranians to the USA foreign policy. it might come as a surprise to you, but some people here are interested in politics as opposed to sharing fetishes about iranian women.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> this is not a forum on tourism and you yourself tied the alleged looks of iranians to the USA foreign policy. it might come as a surprise to you, but some people here are interested in politics as opposed to sharing fetishes about iranian women.


Except for the fact that #1-- if you checked my posts you would have seen my political stance on the matter.. #2-- 3 people PM'd me thanking me for showing those pictures, 1 person said explicitly that they didn't know those  things about Iran, so it served it's purpose..  #3-- It wasn't just pictures, they were links to threads where people can get educated on Iran, like the person who PM'd me thanked me for.. 

And finally #4- What kind of life do you have if you have the need to keep responding in a thread you imply you have no interest in.

.

----------


## smartguy911

beautiful pics

----------


## asgardshill

> Did I make you so uneducated about the facts? Nope. You did that to yourself..
> 
> .




Cheyne-Stokes debate death rattle.  You heard it here first.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> this is not a forum on tourism and you yourself tied the alleged looks of iranians to the USA foreign policy. it might come as a surprise to you, but some people here are interested in politics as opposed to sharing fetishes about iranian women.


Yet this is the 3rd most viewed thread of the 30 some odd threads on the front page of this forum..  And this is by far the most viewed thread here since the time of posting..

Thanks for playing 

.

----------


## maggiebott

My friends, we are terrorists if we yet again bomb another country.  Beautiful pictures of a modern city, not a third world country.

----------


## partypooper

> Yet this is the 3rd most viewed thread of the 30 some odd threads on the front page of this forum..  And this is by far the most viewed thread here since the time of posting..


oh yeah? well, i suggest you also post some porn. that will make you even more "successful".

----------


## InLoveWithRon

Hey Poop,  I guess you need it dumbed down for you again..

Except for the fact that #1-- if you checked my posts you would have seen my political stance on the matter.. #2-- 3 people PM'd me thanking me for showing those pictures, 1 person said explicitly that they didn't know those things about Iran, so it served it's purpose.. #3-- It wasn't just pictures, I posted links to threads where people can get educated on Iran, like the person who PM'd me thanked me for..

And finally #4- What kind of life do you have if you have the need to keep responding in a thread you imply you have no interest in.



.

----------


## partypooper

> And finally #4- What kind of life do you have if you have the need to keep responding in a thread you imply you have no interest in.


i've never said i had no interest in the thread. but you are correct, punching a bag gets boring after a while.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> i've never said i had no interest in the thread. but you are correct, punching a bag gets boring after a while.


Especially when that bag is your head..   Instead of posting in this thread, you should be posting in the following thread since you can't contribute anything here but being a mere cynic-

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...351718&page=19


Maybe you will learn something.

.

----------


## thuja

bump. look at these fotos!

----------


## 2young2vote

Yeah those are great picture.  I can tell that the MSM and the government are trying to paint Iran as some completely third world terrorist nation whith people living in mud huts and in tents.  I am sure there are but there are in every country

----------


## scipio337

It's quite beautiful, especially for one that has no homosexuals.  If uncle Mahmoud is right, who does all the decorating?  Must be the Bahá'í.  I hear they have tons of free time.

----------


## pikerz

my god, what have we become?

----------


## pikerz

btw, thanks for posting this thread.

it was surprisingly moving, and very much eye opening.

----------


## tekrunner

So if I wanted to go visit before the bombing starts how soon should I get there? I'd seriously consider visiting soon.

----------


## ignoranceisntbliss

Page 5 has a ton of images of the Shah.

----------


## IcyPeaceMaker

We aren't killing them for $$$, we're going to kill them for Israel. Hoo-friggin-Rah!

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> Page 5 has a ton of images of the Shah.


Yep, through my links, I provided about 200 pages and over 700 pictures.. Gives a good idea how nice it is over there.. I read Iran has 28 different climates out of the 32 world climates.. Iran has one of the of the highest ratios in the world.. And it's what gives it the beautiful landscape it has.

.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

bump

----------


## Ginobili

Bump for love of beauty.

----------


## Agent CSL

I have to admit..... I'VE BEEN BRAINWASHED! 

Oh my God, I feel like I don't know anything about the world. When I think of Iran I honestly thought of a slightly more industrialized Iraq (before it got bombed), but Iran is *beautiful*!  Ugh. It's a real shame we're going to kill them because they won't take our $ anymore. 

Someone hug me.

----------


## DAFTEK

*Hug! Don't worry, thank god Vlad threatened that a strike on Iran is a strike on Russia, hopefully this would keep the neocons and bush at bay....*

----------


## Ginobili

> I have to admit..... I'VE BEEN BRAINWASHED! 
> 
> Oh my God, I feel like I don't know anything about the world. When I think of Iran I honestly thought of a slightly more industrialized Iraq (before it got bombed), but Iran is *beautiful*!  Ugh. It's a real shame we're going to kill them because they won't take our $ anymore. 
> 
> Someone hug me.


/hug.

I've been planning on actually going to Iran to teach english, even if its risky. I love (from everything i've seen outside our media, which portrays it as a desert, ugly, barren, industrial, polluted, cammel riding, women with no teeth ugly land) the culture,architecture, way of life... but its just getting too dangerous.

----------


## ChickenHawk

I'm thinking that there is going to need to be a better argument not to bomb Iran then "it's sooooo purdy and the women are hot!". If that is the best we can do the bombs will be falling in no time. The way these pictures are presented here is propaganda that is no better than what the Neocons use. How about some substantive reasons not to bomb Iran. I know there are plenty.

----------


## icon124

> I'm thinking that there is going to need to be a better argument not to bomb Iran then "it's sooooo purdy and the women are hot!". If that is the best we can do the bombs will be falling in no time. The way these pictures are presented here is propaganda that is no better than what the Neocons use. How about some substantive reasons not to bomb Iran. I know there are plenty.


I DON'T KNOW.....MAYBE BECAUSE WE CAN'T AFFORD ANOTHER WAR....HOW MUCH MORE DO WE NEED TO SAY?

----------


## ronpauleddy

Iraq (Baghdad) was a vibrant flourishing city too before the U.S. destroyed it!!!

----------


## LiveBold

> Nah, just getting a bit tired of seeing savage murder and medieval brutality "talked up" like it was Disneyland here on the Ron Paul forums.  A Purdey fowling piece goes for $25,000 and has exquisite inlaid engraving on the receiver and barrel, but it can still kill you just as dead as that $150 Mossberg 500 you got at Wal Mart.


if you are getting tired of it then stop posting messages. you are the only person talking about beheading gays and guns. you sound like a complete jackarse.

----------


## tommyzDad

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjhPZ...eature=related


Oh my! 02:51 is gorgeous! Persian Girrrrrrlzz! Yum!

----------


## Elegy

> Iraq (Baghdad) was a vibrant flourishing city too before the U.S. destroyed it!!!


wow, gotta ask, how many times have you visited?

----------


## Lou337

You know what I noticed? They make make the women wear headscarfes but they get to wear sandals and open toe and heel shoes! I remember if my old high school faculty caught any girl wearing that they'd get sent to detention! I think Iran may be more free than my old high school!

----------


## Dr.3D

Anybody who listens to the main stream media to find out about Iran has their head buried in the sand.

----------


## Joe3113

> When was the last time that the US state executed somebody for being gay?  For speaking out at a political rally?  For being a mule for drug smugglers?  I'm quite sure you can rattle off those statistics for me, so snap to it.
> 
> (I WILL give full marks for accuracy in user names in your case).


You are missing the point.

The point is that Iran has actual human beings that like the same things Americans do.

They will eventually move away from the barbarism. But their embracing western culture is not helped when they are being labelled as terrorists and bombed. That only increases the divide and creates hatred.

----------


## Ira Aten

You know, the environmental wackos are very strange.

They could halt a war there, by claiming "environmental inequity".

Why aren't they using the environment as a reason not to hold wars.

They care more about the environment than humans.

What gives?

----------


## Caravello

Iran is a beautiful country, and the people are nice.  There are a lot of "Persians" in Los Angeles where I live and they are good honorable people.  The problem is is that not many people outside of maybe L.A. get to know Persians on a personal level and only see the MSM depictions of them.  For our supposed "PC multi-cultural" society, they seem like the one people, along with white men, who are not above contempt and ridicule in the media.

----------


## spudea

oil money makes things look GOOD!

Anyone else think the head wraps the women wear are stylish and sexy? I do.

----------


## asgardshill

> You are missing the point.
> 
> The point is that Iran has actual human beings that like the same things Americans do.
> 
> They will eventually move away from the barbarism. But their embracing western culture is not helped when they are being labelled as terrorists and bombed. That only increases the divide and creates hatred.


Nobody has bombed Iran.  Yet.

So they're hanging gays and little girls out of frustration because somebody called them terrorist on teh Intrawebs?  Sorry, but its the 21st Century, not the 12th.  Yes they are human beings, but the ruling class and the culture there should start ACTING like human beings before I can even consider affording them that courtesy.

----------


## spudea

> Nobody has bombed Iran.  Yet.
> 
> So they're hanging gays and little girls out of frustration because somebody called them terrorist on teh Intrawebs?  Sorry, but its the 21st Century, not the 12th.  Yes they are human beings, but the ruling class and the culture there should start ACTING like human beings before I can even consider affording them that courtesy.


So they are "lesser beings" because they stay true to their religion and a culture that is thousands of years old? 

Lets "purify" them the same way we did the American Indians.

----------


## american empire

> Nobody has bombed Iran. Yet.
> 
> So they're hanging gays and little girls out of frustration because somebody called them terrorist on teh Intrawebs? Sorry, but its the 21st Century, not the 12th. Yes they are human beings, but the ruling class and the culture there should start ACTING like human beings before I can even consider affording them that courtesy.


wtf .....




> So they are "lesser beings" because they stay true to their religion and a culture that is thousands of years old?
> 
> Lets "purify" them the same way we did the American Indians.


spud ...well said....

or.....like the nazi's tried to do to the gypsy's....

----------


## asgardshill

> So they are "lesser beings" because they stay true to their religion and a culture that is thousands of years old?


Who called them "lesser beings"?  I didn't, so let's please keep this discussion above the level of just making stuff up.  You're arguing about things I never said.  

I DO however call barbarism, well, barbarism.  And hanging little girls by the neck until they are dead for "crimes against chastity" *is* barbarism.




> Lets "purify" them the same way we did the American Indians.


The first time I see anybody in the Bush Administration seriously advocate interring the Iranian people on a reservation or giving them smallpox-infected blankets, then I'll revisit this one.

----------


## american empire

> The first time I see anybody in the Bush Administration seriously advocate interring the Iranian people on a reservation or giving them smallpox-infected blankets, then I'll revisit this one.


 even better.....they will bomb them.......no need to revisit anything b/c you will not...b/c you already knew that....




> So they're hanging gays and little girls out of frustration because somebody called them terrorist on teh Intrawebs? Sorry, but its the 21st Century, not the 12th. Yes they are human beings, but the ruling class and the culture there should start ACTING like human beings before I can even consider affording them that courtesy


.

maybe you should start "acting" like a human....

maybe work for civil liberties at home before you want us to go attack Iran for your advocacy for gay right for the Iranians....zionists just want to find reasons to attack Iran....now stooping so low....come on

haha if

----------


## Rebel Resource

> I DO however call barbarism, well, barbarism.  And hanging little girls by the neck until they are dead for "crimes against chastity" *is* barbarism.


Your own country kills people by a slightly more humane method, and your own religious nazis are halfway towards taking control and reinstating the death penalty for gays....

All I'm saying is that Iran is really not that far behind the 'civilised' world. Accept that countries are still living in the age of religious dogma and STFU, please.

We have no business interfering in other countries, or telling them what their laws should be. If the Iranians aren't happy they can have another revolution -- plenty of young people in that population.

----------


## joelfarm

For a vision of Iran's future if the bush cabal unleashes the dogs of war, check out this quick slideshow that reminds us of the results of our'liberation' of Iraq-http://www.slideshare.net/weblover/iraq-before-and-after-war/

   I do remember seeing streets full of happy, busy people, children playing in parks and a active, involved  Nation, even though they were indeed ruled by a despot. How can any sane, logical person really claim that we have advanced those people?

   While I feel sorry for the peoples of that part of the world, it is the American public I should cry for, but if the results of Feb. 5 are true They get what they deserve. We will all suffer, but I can at least die knowing I tried to warn the sheeple.

----------


## asgardshill

> even better.....they will bomb them.......no need to revisit anything b/c you will not...b/c you already knew that....


Shouldn't you wait until at least the first bomb falls before casting aspersions?




> maybe you should start "acting" like a human....


So, we can put you in the "Its OK to hang little girls for sassing their mullah" camp then.  Good luck with that

----------


## american empire

> So, we can put you in the "Its OK to hang little girls for sassing their mullah" camp then. Good luck with that


what ?...if anyone understands this argument please chime in?...seriously you dont make sense...

please produce some credible argument that I can debate...instead of pulling things out of you know what...

----------


## priest_of_syrinx

We've watched a few videos on Iran, and though I don't really like the theocracy, I think it's safe to say that life isn't too bad there. Ski resorts and deserts within hours of each other? Doesn't sound bad to me. The people seem great, too, there wasn't one angry look I saw from anybody on the videos.

Now Russia on the other hand... Some people seemed ENRAGED because he couldn't speak their language.

----------


## Ginobili

> Shouldn't you wait until at least the first bomb falls before casting aspersions?
> 
> 
> 
> So, we can put you in the "Its OK to hang little girls for sassing their mullah" camp then.  Good luck with that


j/w, do you get kicks out of starting quite poor arguements on the forum, that you end up looking like a complete idiot after getting ganged by usually 2-4 people? Because every time I see you, all your doing is trying to stir up trouble. 

Just wondering, thxs!

----------


## Young_Apprentice

> Your own country kills people by a slightly more humane method, and your own religious nazis are halfway towards taking control and reinstating the death penalty for gays....
> 
> All I'm saying is that Iran is really not that far behind the 'civilised' world. Accept that countries are still living in the age of religious dogma and STFU, please.
> 
> We have no business interfering in other countries, or telling them what their laws should be. If the Iranians aren't happy they can have another revolution -- plenty of young people in that population.


When did he say we should interfere with anyone else? All of asgardshill's points are correct. Whether the people of Iran are great or not, the laws and the people who enforce them are barbaric and draconian. The persecution of women and minorities and the overall regard for human life there are sickening.

----------


## Elliott

I saw some of this stuff a few years ago, and I'm embarrassed to say that I was surprised by it.  It appears that Iran has some of the most beautiful country in the world as well as some very well designed, modern cities.  You *NEVER* see anything like that on US TV/media.  Our government and the media don't want us to know the truth.  They want us to think of all middle eastern countries as being full of Taliban-esque, stinky, primitive terrorists.  

In many of those photos, both the people and the scenery could easily be mistaken for Italian or Spanish.  That is, of course, not to say that the Iranians should aspire to be Italian or Spanish, but rather that they look no less civilized or advanced.  

Can you believe that philistine John McCain actually thinks it's funny to joke about bombing these people and cities?  The piece of $#@! actually thinks it's FUNNY.

----------


## american empire

> When did he say we should interfere with anyone else? All of asgardshill's points are correct. Whether the people of Iran are great or not, the laws and the people who enforce them are barbaric and draconian. The persecution of women and minorities and the overall regard for human life there are sickening.


and how does that concern you?

----------


## JanusFIN

Look at those healthy and beutifull girls, the city...

I go there as an *human shield* if your arrogant country start to bomb them!

----------


## Ginobili

> Look at those healthy and beutifull girls, the city...
> 
> I go there as an *human shield* if your arrogant country start to bomb them!


sadly enough, I can see me doing that too...

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> Look at those healthy and beutifull girls, the city...
> 
> I go there as an *human shield* if your arrogant country start to bomb them!


I am american. And I am with you.

Please understand it is our government that is the problem.. They brainwash the american public using television by only showing ugly pictures of Iran falsely demonizing them.. They never show the real Iran or the real Iranian people..

Very sad.

----------


## american empire

> Look at those healthy and beutifull girls, the city...
> 
> I go there as an human shield if your arrogant country start to bomb them!


reminds me of the true American hero Corey Rachel.....

somehow the media thinks otherwise....

----------


## dougkeenan

"Rachel Corrie"

----------

